# new to site just want to say thanks



## kendocazza (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi everybody I just joined the site yesterday and I must say just reading all of the posts and comments has helped me loads in the last 2 day!

After ttc for over 5 years without succes I started ICSI treament in January and at the moment I am on day 10 of my 2ww and was starting to feel I was going insane...... and just finding this site has made all the difference, so just wanted to say thanks, your stories and advice have helped loads. 

and its also gave me something to read on my sleepless night!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Hun, Sorry for not replying sooner we are away at a big meet up, hope your  finding your way about FF good luck for test day let us know how your getting on, if you need any help just ask 


~Dizzi~


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi

I am also on the 2ww. I test on Wednesday 7th May 08 and if it wasn't for fertility friends I think I will be going  

The site is a great support network.

Good luck for test day

Sonia xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello kendocazz, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Well done on getting to the 2WW and loads of luck and  for you.
You might find it useful to look at this area:

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

I guess it is not long now until you test so loads of luck and do let us know how you get on.

C~x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello  

Welcome to FF and good luck with your treatment!

Hope to see you with a BFP soon!  

Good Luck with this 2ww hon and hope it doesn't drive you too insane  

Hope to see you with your BFP soon  

Love Saila xxx


----------



## kendocazza (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey there,

Thanks for all your support, although I think I got my maths wrong that was day 8 I wrote that message, my test date is tomorrow so very nervous!

Had a nightmare of a week been in my bed for 4 days with the flu so hopefully after a torturous wait I get some happy news, as I've been bed ridden I have not taken a hpt so just have to wait for the results tomorrow.

Good luck to everyone testing this week, wishing you all the luck in the world


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Kendocazza

Welcome to FF, I wish you all the luck in the world for test day tomorrow.

I hope FF is the support and sanity providing place for you that it has been for me.

Love and hugs

Bev x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Kendocazz

 to FF   I hope you find this site of such great support and value to you, I know I do.

Caz has left you a great link ~ I found that it really helped me being able to talk to other ladies going through exactly the same as me.

Wishing you lots of luck for test day   

x x x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Kendocazza do you have good news this morning


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Kendocazza and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support.

I just wanted to wish you luck with testing  

Kate xx​


----------



## kendocazza (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi

Just got the call there from the doctor and its a BFP can't beleive it, me and DP can't stop crying.


Cxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Oh fab news!   May you have a very happy and healthy 8 more months and beyond.

Why don't you pop on over to the Bun In The Oven section now? You can share your new and exciting pregnancy journey with other ladies who have conceived too:

*Bun In The Oven ~ *  CLICK HERE 

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

What wonderfull news to log onto, As Caz says pop onto the bun in the oven threads. 

Take care and keep posting !

~Dizzi~


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

on your 

x x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

That is fantastic news! Congrats on your BFP!

Kate xx


----------



## kendocazza (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi all

Thanks for all your support, I think its starting to sink in!

I'll keep you all posted with how things go......

Thanks Caroline


----------

